# The Wayward Realms = Scam?



## EvilReFlex (24. Oktober 2022)

Hallo an alle, 
ich muss mal ein paar Gedanken loswerden die ich schon seit einer Weile im Kopf habe.

Also ich bin ein großer Fan der Elder Scrolls Spiele und habe in den letzten Jahren auch Arena und Daggerfall zu lieben gelernt (ja sogar Arena, vllt sogar mehr als daggerfall) 
Darum freue ich mich auch schon seit der Ankündigung auf The Wayward Realms.

*Aber, seit dieses Video rausgekommen ist freue ich mich aber nicht mehr und halte das Spiel sogar für einen riesigen Scam wie dieses Dreamworlds Spiel.
*




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=71dQ60Kg76M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Das Spiel wurde vor über 2 Jahren angekündigt und das ist alles was sie zu zeigen haben?
*
Und dann nicht einmal eigene Assets, sondern Sachen aus dem Unreal Engine Market. 

zB Die Szene mit dem Haus.... zufallsgenerierte Häuser die schlechter aussehen als die Häuser in Daggerfall? 
Klar, man kann kaum alles per Hand bauen für eine riesige generierte Welt, aber man kann Sachen wie Häuser vorbauen. 
Und weil es immer Leute gibt die sagen "Machs besser" ... hier, das habe ich mal an einem langweiligen Nachmittag gemacht: (Benutzt sogar die gleichen Assets) 


			https://www.artstation.com/artwork/OogrR6
		


Und was soll das mit der generierten Kugel am Anfang?
Es wird keine Spielwelt auf einem runden "Planeten" geben, also warum wird das gezeigt. 
Das wäre ein mega Aufwand... sogar Starfield hat keine "runden" Planeten auf denen man landet sondern normal gebaut flache Welten die man über einen Ladebildschirm betritt. 

Sie schaffen nicht einmal dass das HUD richtig angezeigt wird, das wäre etwas dass man in Minuten fixen könnte für das Video. 

Der Dungeon Generator im Video sieht auch ziemlich mickrig aus, alles nur Raum an Raum und wahrscheinlich nur ein Hauptweg. 
Wurde wohl auch ein Plugin aus dem UE Market benutzt. 

Das "Innere" des Dungeon im Video ist ganz bestimmt nicht "generiert" sondern ziemlich schlecht per Hand gebaut. 
(die meisten Assets die da im Dungeon herum stehen wie die Fässer habe ich übrigens auch in meiner Sammlung)

Mehr kann man gar nicht sagen, den mehr haben die ja nicht zu zeigen.

Also ich sehe da einfach zu viele Parallelen zu Dream Worlds, was sagt ihr?


----------



## TheRattlesnake (24. Oktober 2022)

Ich kann mir das Video zwar grade nicht ansehen aber in ein "Devlog" wie im Thumbnail zu lesen ist würde ich jetzt noch nicht viel hineininterpretieren. 

Als das Spiel angekündigt wurde hatte ich es mir nur auf die Wishlist gesetzt weil es von Bethesda Leuten ist und ich die Bethesdaspiele sehr mag. Seit dem habe ich eigentlich nichts mehr davon gehört.
Aber dass vorallem in der frühen Phase der Produktion noch alles sehr einfach und noch längst nicht final aussieht haben ja zuletzt die GTA 6 Leaks schon sehr gut gezeigt. 
Weiß auch nicht wie viele Leute da überhaupt dran arbeiten aber ich würde warten bis es einen richtigen Trailer gibt oder das fertige Spiel erscheint. Vorher ist mir alles zu viel Spekulation.


----------



## EvilReFlex (24. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das Video zwar grade nicht ansehen aber in ein "Devlog" wie im Thumbnail zu lesen ist würde ich jetzt noch nicht viel hineininterpretieren.
> 
> Als das Spiel angekündigt wurde hatte ich es mir nur auf die Wishlist gesetzt weil es von Bethesda Leuten ist und ich die Bethesdaspiele sehr mag. Seit dem habe ich eigentlich nichts mehr davon gehört.
> Aber dass vorallem in der frühen Phase der Produktion noch alles sehr einfach und noch längst nicht final aussieht haben ja zuletzt die GTA 6 Leaks schon sehr gut gezeigt.
> Weiß auch nicht wie viele Leute da überhaupt dran arbeiten aber ich würde warten bis es einen richtigen Trailer gibt oder das fertige Spiel erscheint. Vorher ist mir alles zu viel Spekulation.



So gings mir auch, hatte es sogar auf Platz 1 meiner Wishlist bei Steam. 
Aber was die da zeigen ist einfach nur lächerlich arm für 2 Jahre.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. Oktober 2022)

Hab mir das Video jetzt mal angesehen. Weiß ja nicht was du bei "Pre Alpha Footage" von einem Indieentwickler erwartest aber scheinbar ist deine Erwartungshaltung zu hoch. 
Ja, sieht bis jetzt nach nicht viel aus. Aber ich warte trotzdem erstmal bis es da mehr zu sehen gibt.


----------



## EvilReFlex (25. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Hab mir das Video jetzt mal angesehen. Weiß ja nicht was du bei "Pre Alpha Footage" von einem Indieentwickler erwartest aber scheinbar ist deine Erwartungshaltung zu hoch.
> Ja, sieht bis jetzt nach nicht viel aus. Aber ich warte trotzdem erstmal bis es da mehr zu sehen gibt.



Das ist nicht mal pre alpha, das ist gar nichts. 
Und das nach 2 Jahren.


----------



## fud1974 (26. Oktober 2022)

Mal dumm gefragt.. inwiefern "Scam"?

Das Ding ist kein Early Access, kein Pre-order soweit ich sehe.. oder?

Auch ein Kickstarter oder ähnliches ist nicht dahinter falls mir was nicht entgangen ist.

Insofern  kann zumindest von der Spielerschaft doch keiner betrogen werden?

Ich find das Video jetzt auch nicht besonders, in mehrerer Hinsicht, aber Scam?


----------



## EvilReFlex (28. Oktober 2022)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Mal dumm gefragt.. inwiefern "Scam"?
> 
> Das Ding ist kein Early Access, kein Pre-order soweit ich sehe.. oder?
> 
> ...



Wie finanziert es sich dann? 
Dachte schon dass das was wie Kickstartet hat... habe nie geguckt.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (28. Oktober 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Wie finanziert es sich dann?
> Dachte schon dass das was wie Kickstartet hat... habe nie geguckt.


Vielleicht machen die das auch nur nebenbei?


----------



## EvilReFlex (29. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Vielleicht machen die das auch nur nebenbei?



Das habe ich "nebenbei" in ein paar Tagen... nach der Arbeit gemacht: 




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hq4Eh6AUOmw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (29. Oktober 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Das habe ich "nebenbei" in ein paar Tagen... nach der Arbeit gemacht:


Schön für dich. Ich meinte in Bezug auf Finanzierung. Wenn die noch einen Hauptjob haben und das nur nebenbei machen muss da ja nichts von außen finanziert werden. "Scam" sehe ich da also auch nicht.

Hab auch mal kurz die Kommentare unter diesem Devlog Video überflogen. Die gehen schon in eine etwas andere Richtung als deine Kritik. Vielleicht gehörst du einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe?

Ich sehe da jedenfalls keinen Grund zur Kritik. Habe allerdings auch keinerlei Erwartungen an das Projekt. Wenn es was gutes wird, schön. Wenn nicht dann ist es mir auch egal.


----------



## EvilReFlex (29. Oktober 2022)

TheRattlesnake schrieb:


> Schön für dich. Ich meinte in Bezug auf Finanzierung. Wenn die noch einen Hauptjob haben und das nur nebenbei machen muss da ja nichts von außen finanziert werden. "Scam" sehe ich da also auch nicht.
> 
> Hab auch mal kurz die Kommentare unter diesem Devlog Video überflogen. Die gehen schon in eine etwas andere Richtung als deine Kritik. Vielleicht gehörst du einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe?
> 
> Ich sehe da jedenfalls keinen Grund zur Kritik. Habe allerdings auch keinerlei Erwartungen an das Projekt. Wenn es was gutes wird, schön. Wenn nicht dann ist es mir auch egal.



Ich gehöre absolut zur Zielgruppe, darum ärgert mich das auch so sehr. 
Und die Kommentare zeigen nur das die Leute dumm sind und keine Ahnung haben... wie bei diesen billig "ich habe X in 24h gemacht" videos. 
Also wenn das im Video alles ist was die in 2 Jahren gemacht haben, wird das Spiel nie rauskommen. (egal ob Scam oder einfach nur Unfähigkeit)


----------



## golani79 (29. Oktober 2022)

EvilReFlex schrieb:


> Also wenn das im Video alles ist was die in 2 Jahren gemacht haben, wird das Spiel nie rauskommen. (egal ob Scam oder einfach nur Unfähigkeit)


Das ist ein Devlog wo die halt was kurzes vorstellen.. weiß nicht, was du da alles reininterpretierst  

Schön, dass du mit dem Unreal Editor "nebenbei" mal schnell ein bissl was zusammenstöpselst .. aber wenn das alles so easy ist, wieso gibt es nicht von dir ein Spiel?

Wayward Realms wurde im August 21 angekündigt - lt. https://gamerant.com/the-wayward-realms-new-cinematic-trailer-elder-scrolls-developers/

Wie? Das Spiel ist noch nicht fertig? Scaaam! Oh wait .. ich weiß ja gar nicht, wie das Spiel finanziert wird.

Ah .. zumindest im Mai diesen Jahres wurden immer noch Investoren gesucht.. Crowdfunding möchte man nicht .. https://www.pcgamesn.com/the-wayward-realms/funding-kickstarter

Lt. Artikel vom Mai auch noch im Preproduction und mit freiwilligen Mitarbeitern.. 

Das, was man so im Devlog so sieht, sind halt höchstwahrscheinlich Techdemos mit Platzhalter-Assets.

Manchmal frag ich mich echt ..


----------



## EvilReFlex (30. Oktober 2022)

golani79 schrieb:


> Das ist ein Devlog wo die halt was kurzes vorstellen.. weiß nicht, was du da alles reininterpretierst
> 
> Schön, dass du mit dem Unreal Editor "nebenbei" mal schnell ein bissl was zusammenstöpselst .. aber wenn das alles so easy ist, wieso gibt es nicht von dir ein Spiel?
> 
> ...



Ok, du hast also nicht verstanden um was es mir geht. 
Also haben sie 2 Jahre nur gesagt dass sie das Spiel machen wollen aber haben nichts gemacht. 



> Le Fay also dismissed the idea of the game taking the crowdfunding route. “Kickstarter doesn’t raise enough money, honestly,” he says. “It’d be enough to make an RPG, but I’m not really in it to make an RPG again – I want to make the greatest RPG that’s ever been made, and that’s going to require a little bit more than you can raise on Kickstarter!”



Die wollen keinen Kickstarter machen weil sie da zu wenig Geld bekommen würden, wollen aber ohne Studio das "beste RPG machen" .... ja klingt immer mehr nach Dreamworld. (das beste MMORPG *hust *hust) 

Dann ist es halt kein Scam sondern nur Unfähigkeit. 
Für mich siehts einfach so aus als würde da nie ein Spiel kommen. 
Und das ärgert mich weil ich extrem gerne ein neues "Daggerfall" hätte.


----------



## Zybba (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich sehe erst mal keinen Grund, es als Scam abzustempeln.
Zwei Jahre sind keine lange Zeit, über die Entwicklung selbst wissen wir zu wenig.

In Zukunft wird man sehen, ob du recht hast oder nicht. Aber das kann halt noch einige Jahre dauern.

Kontaktier doch einfach mal die Entwickler und frag was bei denen los ist?


----------



## Vordack (30. Oktober 2022)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich sehe erst mal keinen Grund, es als Scam abzustempeln.
> Zwei Jahre sind keine lange Zeit, über die Entwicklung selbst wissen wir zu wenig.
> 
> In Zukunft wird man sehen, ob du recht hast oder nicht. Aber das kann halt noch einige Jahre dauern.
> ...


Ich denke am wichtigsten sind den Entwicklern erst Mal nicht Assets wie Grafik oder Sound sondern ein funktionierendes Konzept mit durchdachten Mechaniken und, ganz wichtig, erst Mal eine befriedigende Geschichte mit unterschiedlichen Verzweigungen oder so zu erdenken.


----------

